# Anna's new forum on Girls at Play site



## Anna Levesque (Oct 6, 2006)

*Girls at Play Forum*

Hobie, thanks for posting about the forum. I just want all of the ladies on BettyBuzz to know that the Girls at Play forum will be a complement to BettyBuzz and that I still plan on being active and posting here and supporting this forum. I hope that women will use both forums to network and get good info. Enjoy and hope to see you on the water!

Anna


----------

